# Kaanapali Maui 1 week Jan 3-10



## jmdickie (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello
Looking to rent for one week in Kaanapali. Anyone interested in renting?


----------



## oceanvps (Dec 3, 2013)

Maybe January will be different than December but if I were you I'd sign up for SFX (free) so that you could grab one of their Kaanapali beach club (Diamond Resort) that shows up on Sell off list (quite regularly in December), they were going for about 600 or so I think for a week.

There's none right now but they do pop up quite often


https://www.sfx-resorts.com/members/public_selloff.asp


----------

